# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  LELANG KAWARIMONO FESTIVAL by KENKOI Surabaya

## danielko

Hallo om2 semua, 

Berikut adalah lelang Kawarimono Festival dari KenKoi Surabaya 

berikut ikannya





Ikan berasal dr Farm Maruhiro, Non Sertifikat, Size ikan 20-27 cm 

*Open BID dimulai dr 600.000/ ekor* 

berikut video ikan lelang dlm kondisi sehat












Ketentuan Lelang :

1. Lelang dimulai pada saat diposting dan berakhir pada tangga*l 28/09/2107 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.*

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan mohon segera konfirmasi ke Om Daniel di 081703680009

6. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya selambat-lambatnya 2 x 24 jam dr berakhir lelang Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya dengan melakukan konfirmasi atas kemenangannya dan melakukan transfer pembayaran harga ikan dan ongkir, maka ikan lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi ke-2 dan jika penawar tertinggi ke-2 tidak mau maka ikan akan kembali kekolam.

7. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing styrofoam dan ongkos kirim.

8. Ikan berlokasi di Surabaya 

9. 10% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's

10. Untuk Pengiriman Ikan ke Cargo , Stasiun akan di kenakan biaya antar, atau sesuai kesepakatan antara penjual dan pembeli

11. Pelelang menjamin ikan yg terkirim akan sesuai dgn foto lelang, apabila ada kesalahan pada pengiriman pelelang siap bertanggung jawab atas kesalahan tersebut 


FITUR AUTOREKAP

Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 100=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 100 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir


Happy Bidding

----------


## Ky081213

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ky081213

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ky081213

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 13=600

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Juan surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Juan surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Juan surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

5 menit lg 

bila tidak ada yg bid dlm 5 menit ini lelang berakhir di 21.05

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Juan surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Juan surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

> Thanks untk pembayarannya om octo...


Siap sama2 om Daniel. 

Ikan kmrn sore sudah diterima. Kondisi sehat, skrg masuk bak karantina dulu....
Mantap chagoinya, sizenya ternyata sudah 36-37cm  :Thumb: ,  rugi yg ga ikut lelang  ::  
Terima kasih om...

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

